# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Tulsa & Suburbs >  Costco Stores in Tulsa

## Plutonic Panda

This had already been posted in the ' Costco in Active Negotiations - OKCTalk ' thread, but I felt like this deserved it's own thread. Pretty big news and very exciting. This will surely pave way to new stores in Tulsa and eventually OKC.

Says Costco will officially announce a store today going into 103rd Street and Memorial Drive.




> *Costco will open south Tulsa location*
> 
> City officials on Monday will make official what has been rumored for months — Costco is coming to town, sources familiar with the negotiations told the Tulsa World.
> 
> *The city has scheduled a 3:30 p.m. news conference at 103rd Street and Memorial Drive to publicly welcome the wholesale giant to Oklahoma.*
> 
> *Plans call for the store to be built on the west side of Memorial Drive between 103rd and 104th streets.
> *
> *Permitting and construction of the store at that site is expected to take at least a year.
> ...

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Still nothing official on their website as coming soon, but they will probably update that as it seems they are only including stores that are opening soon, very soon. The furthest out is June 2014.

New Locations

----------


## zookeeper

Last I checked Tulsa is still in Oklahoma, so there goes the "Costco isn't here because of our liquor laws" meme. Good news!

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Yeah, I used to think that was the case, but a poster awhile back proved that to be wrong. I believe it was Bluedog(or someone along that sort) and said Colorado has similar laws, yet has Costco, Trader Joes etc.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Nothing new or informative in this article.

Costco will open new Oklahoma location | News OK

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Still isn't on Costco's website which is weird. They only have stores up to August showing on the 'coming soon' section, so maybe they don't show stores that far out. Did Costco even come out with a press release?

http://www.costco.com/new-locations.html

----------


## Plutonic Panda

This is funny  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Costco is coming to Oklahoma? | The Lost Ogle

----------


## mugofbeer

OMG!  I could have sworn someone on here said they'd never come to OK until they could sell liquor!

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Here is a rendering




> Costco hopes to open its south Tulsa store next fall, a company official said Wednesday.
> 
> Optimistically, we are trying to get this thing done in late fall 2015, said Michael Okuma, real estate development director for Costco. That is assuming we get approval all the way.
> 
> If we get an appeal or something, then everything goes away.
> 
> Okuma spoke after members of the Tulsa Metropolitan Area Planning Commission recommended approval of the companys development plans and rezoning request, which now go to the City Council for consideration.
> 
> We are excited to be coming into the community, Okuma said. It has been a long time coming.
> ...


ps, have I mentioned how much I hate Tulsa?

----------


## bombermwc

Sounds like a lot of the same BS we hear every time someone wants to build anything in Edmond. It's gonna make my property values lower and i have to look at it. BOO freaking hoo. Cry me a river folks. I'd LOVE to get a grocery store around the corner from my house and here you are pissing and moaning about this? Guess what, when you build a house near a huge plot of commercially zoned land, guess what goes in? A big commercial development....SHOCK!

Town Center in MWC actually can serve as a model of how it can be beneficial. The new development is far larger than the old one that was demolished. The homes actually got a much nicer structure to look at and the buildings actually served to improve the noise/light blockage. Not only that, but the storm water was funneled to a fountained pond with a nice park. Acces to the neighborhood actually improved on that side and is safer now that there are more stoplights. The interstate ramps Hruskocy gate at Tinker were VASTLY improved making them quicker and safer. So if you do it right, in conjunction with the city, large developments can actually improve things....so suck it up you cry babies.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Yeap... Same crap. Different day lol

----------


## warreng88

> The 148,000-square-foot, membership-only wholesale store is to be built on the northwest corner of 103rd Street and Memorial Drive.


That's a pretty big store, but if you look at the map, it will probably only go to the west about where the shopping center north of it is.




> About a dozen neighborhood residents spoke in opposition to the project, saying it would destroy the sight lines from their homes, increase the possibility of flooding and create more traffic noise — all of which would hurt property values.


Sight lines? What sight lines? There are only about a dozen or so houses that back up to that area and most of them have trees behind them on their property line so there won't be a probalem. Also, it looks like it is just going to be two stories so it's not like a skyscraper will be going up and people can see you in your pool. The traffic noise is the most valid complaint because the loading docks will probably facing their property. The engineer addressed the issue of flooding with this quote: _An engineer for Costco assured commissioners that the company’s storm-water distribution system would exceed city standards._




> “We’re looking at this monster right in our face,” Dave Campbell said. “We don’t want it right next to us.”
> 
> Neighborhood resident Rachel Parrilli said storm-water runoff from Costco would put more water in a nearby creek.
> 
> “I can tell you that this development will flood my house and trap myself and my neighbors in our addition,” she said.


You know this will flood your house? Wow and how do you know that?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> That's a pretty big store, but if you look at the map, it will probably only go to the west about where the shopping center north of it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Sight lines? What sight lines? There are only about a dozen or so houses that back up to that area and most of them have trees behind them on their property line so there won't be a probalem. Also, it looks like it is just going to be two stories so it's not like a skyscraper will be going up and people can see you in your pool. The traffic noise is the most valid complaint because the loading docks will probably facing their property. The engineer addressed the issue of flooding with this quote: _An engineer for Costco assured commissioners that the company’s storm-water distribution system would exceed city standards._
> 
> 
> 
> You know this will flood your house? Wow and how do you know that?


+1

----------


## BG918

> Sounds like a lot of the same BS we hear every time someone wants to build anything in Edmond.


South Tulsa and Edmond are nearly identical in many ways.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> South Tulsa and Edmond are nearly identical in many ways.


It's a freaking joke. There is a group of ten people here opposing a Reasors from being built in Edmond because they are worried about an increase in crime from an upscale grocery store. Real reasonable people we have here.

----------


## bombermwc

And for some reason it becomes something to put on the news. Because there aren't more important things going on, you know, anywhere other than their 1st world snotty bull crap. The type of people that complain about this stuff are never happy no matter what happens though. They think they should be able to build and never have anything ever go in around them, but have a 4-lane road with a stoplight on THEIR street (not the next one down). Now im not saying this is true of all people in South Tulsa or Edmond...just this type of person that makes a stink about the whole development thing....way worse than any nimby person.

Bring it on Costo...and bring it down the turnpike. And still hoping that the more companies that move in, the more political pressure there will be to get the liquor laws changed <-pipe dream i know.

----------


## bchris02

> It's a freaking joke. There is a group of ten people here opposing a Reasors from being built in Edmond because they are worried about an increase in crime from an upscale grocery store. Real reasonable people we have here.


Yet they will always immediately approve a Wal-Mart without asking questions.

I am surprised Reasor's hasn't just said "forget it" after all of this like Walgreen's did with their upscale concept.

----------


## Robert_M

Posted this in the Costco thread but figured I would add it here as well.  

Just had this come through the email this morning from a General Contractor. I deleted their name as it isn't relevent to the discusion and they are an out of state company. I should note until the actual bid plans come out and work starts this could still fall through or get pushed back.




> Prospective Bidders 
> Title: 
> # GC # - Notice to Potential Bidders - Costco Tulsa 
> Bid Due Date: 
> No Due Date 
> Location: 
> S. Memorial Dr. and E 103rd St. - Tulsa, OK 74133 
> Project Description: 
> # GC # will be building a new Costco Wholesale Warehouse in Tulsa, Oklahoma early 2015. Please see the reference drawings attached to the link above and let us know if you are interested in bidding this project by accepting or declining this invitation. Please note the attached drawings are for reference only as the bid set will be released and posted at a later date


This would probably mean an opening somewhere around late winter or early spring of 2016.

----------


## Robert_M

Costco Tulsa Site Plan.jpg

Plan shows a isolated building section on the south side listed as "Liquor Sales". I know that was always part of the Costco to Oklahoma discussion.

----------

